# Midwest Grandslam Series, 2nd Leg



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rapid Competition Raceway will host the 2nd leg of the Midwest Grand Slam Series.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We have some early sing-ups for the 2nd leg of the *Midwest Grandslam Series* hosted by *Rapid Competition Raceway*.
We will post a list of the participants when we get a few more entries in.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

We have entries in from IL, IN, OH, PA and MI.
Entry limit is 80 RACERS. Only 35 front room spaces available so get em in early. *Entries and pit spaces track side reserved upon payment ONLY and on a first-paid basis.*


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

is there a list of entered drivers yet its getting closer and i want to make sure my entry got there


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

raceace701 said:


> is there a list of entered drivers yet its getting closer and i want to make sure my entry got there


I'll start one when I get back from the the indoor champs race..


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

raceace701 said:


> is there a list of entered drivers yet its getting closer and i want to make sure my entry got there


Not sure on a full list but talking to the guys at the US Champs it sounds like the second leg will be nearly as big as the Halloween Classic with the Canadian Contingent making the trip as well as a large group from Pennsylvania, more from Indiana, Illinois, Kansas City, and of course the Michigan guys, 

A BIG REMINDER ONLY 40 BODIES IN THE MAIN AREA AND 40 MORE IN THE BACK, THERE ARE TIME RESTRICTIONS ON CLOSING THE DOORS EACH DAY SO THERE WILL NOT BE ANY ADDITIONAL ENTRIES EXCEPTED AFTER THE 80 BODY COUNT.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Ken.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Front room is half filled already, get those entries in fast, remember the first leg filled and we were turning people away the last week

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Paul Ciccarello
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Michael Robertson

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Paul Ciccarello
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch


*Up dated
11/28/11*


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Fred..... Maybe you should also post the list on the clubs hobbytalk home page?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Fred..... Maybe you should also post the list on the clubs hobbytalk home page?


Done deal!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus


*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Mike Bob

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Paul Ciccarello
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch


*Up dated
11/29/11*


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Fred Knapp said:


> Thanks Ken.


Fred, can you add Willie and julie to the list. Vta and 17.5 rubber tires.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Willie and Julie have been added.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Reminder to those asking to be added to the list, paid entries have priority to pits and it is the first 80 paid entries that get to race.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas
Nick Max

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas
Bill D

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens
Bill D

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Michael Robertson

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Paul Ciccarello
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch


*Up dated
11/29/11*


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

The list is growing.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

*OH Yeah, the list Grows, you Snooze too Long your out*

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas
Nick Max
Denney Barlage

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Julie Thomas
Bill DeRuiter
Dave Johnson
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau
Ray Daroch
John Peoples

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens
Bill DeRuiter
Denney Barlage
Mark Sweeney
Dave Johnson

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Michael Robertson

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Paul Ciccarello
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch


*Up dated
11/29/11*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

*Vintage Trans AM*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Julie Thomas
Nick Max
Denney Barlage
Jeff Burt
Brian Bursley

*TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky*
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Mike Wise
Joe Klebau
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Bill DeRuiter
Dave Johnson
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Dave Muller
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Tim McIntyre
James Reilly
James Blaze
Alston Kelso
Fred Kellner
Johnny Lee
Brock Witmer

*TC 13.5*
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Johnny Lee
Brock Witmer
Johnny Lee

*TC Mod*
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Artur Curyllo
Mike Slaughter

*WGT*
Dwight Smith
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Joe Klebau
Ray Daroch
John Peoples

*1/12 17.5 Blinky*
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Joe Klebau
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens
Bill DeRuiter
Denney Barlage
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Chuck Lonergan
Mike Murray
Jody Flipse

*1/12 13.5*
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Michael Robertson
Terry Rott
Ted Rogers
Brad Mergy
Sean Bushnell 

*1/12 Mod*
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Steve Dunn
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch
Terry Rott
Artur Curyllo 
Ted Rogers
Alex Cortez 
Chris Mockerman

*Up dated
12/6/11*


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Remember, PAID entries save your spot. If using pay-pal please send as a gift, and don't forget your transponder #


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Miller Time said:


> Remember, PAID entries save your spot. If using pay-pal please send as a gift, and don't forget your transponder #


Thanks Ken, 
I'll update the list tomorrow.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Just a reminder guys, we only have 40 pit spots in the main area for this series race Dec. 10 & 11. Early entries will get you track side and it's filling fast. Just a few more spots available!
All others will have to pit in the back.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Track preparations are under way.
It will be fast, flowing and fun.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

And green!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Vintage Trans AM
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Alex Kubilus
James Blaze
Julie Thomas
Nick Max
Denney Barlage
Jeff Burt
Brian Bursley

TC Rubber 17.5 Blinky
Bob Hartman
Scott Hartman
Chris Geotz
Alex Kubilus
Willie Thomas
Bill DeRuiter
Dave Johnson
Brad Johnson
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Dave Muller
Mike Slaughter
Mike Murray
Tim McIntyre
James Reilly
James Blaze
Alston Kelso
Fred Kellner
Johnny Lee
Brock Witmer

TC 13.5
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crsip
Bill Sydor
Mike Jones
Johnny Lee
Brock Witmer
Johnny Lee

TC Mod
Keven Herbert
Andrew Hardman
Martin Crisp
Artur Curyllo
Mike Slaughter

WGT
Chuck Mackin
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch
John Peoples

1/12 17.5 Blinky
Michael Robertson
Sean Bushnell
Lee Harpe
Brad Mergy
Mike Wise
Mark Sweeney
John Warner
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Will Jossens
Bill DeRuiter
Denney Barlage
Dave Johnson
Mike Slaughter
Chuck Lonergan
Mike Murray
Jody Flipse
Fred Baumgartner

1/12 13.5
Ken Miller
Dwight Smith
Steve Dunn
Andew Knapp
Joe Trandell
Marty Miller
Mark Ament
Michael Robertson
Terry Rott
Ted Rogers
Brad Mergy
Sean Bushnell 

1/12 Mod
Ken Miller
David Arnold
Andrew Knapp
Dwight Smith
Keven Herbert
Joe Trandell
Ray Daroch
Terry Rott
Artur Curyllo 
Ted Rogers
Alex Cortez 
Chris Mockerman


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

Green???


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

J Blaze said:


> Green???


You'll have to wait and see, but it's worth the wait!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

As it stands right now it looks like we'll have 20 something pits spots set up in the back.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Just a little taste.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I think that Terry Rott and Andrew Knapp deserve props.
They have out done themselves.

Thank you for all your efforts guys.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Starting to look like a race track!


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Track looks great!

Do you have any SXT traction additive there at the track for sale?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

martymiller35 said:


> Track looks great!
> 
> Do you have any SXT traction additive there at the track for sale?


Yes Sir.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Friday and Saturday we will have the big Ol coffee pot going for those that need a little kick start to get their day going.
Also the Wife is cookin up some food to serve both days.

*Friday*... Breezy and colder with scattered light snow showers and flurries. Some minor accumulation likely. Temps steady in the upper 20s/near 30. West wind at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Saturday*... Mostly cloudy with light snow showers/flurries ending in the morning, otherwise becoming partly cloudy by afternoon with highs in the low 30s. 
*Sunday*... Mostly sunny, breezy, and not as cold. Highs in the upper 30s/near 40.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

wll the results be posted??


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

J Blaze said:


> wll the results be posted??


I have them, but still have 2 1/2 hours of driving to do, I'll get themup tomorrow


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

J Blaze said:


> wll the results be posted??


what blaze you know you finished last in vta and 1 in c main what else do you need to know lol


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Check out this thread and please post your opinion in it

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3991185#post3991185


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Miller Time said:


> I have them, but still have 2 1/2 hours of driving to do, I'll get themup tomorrow


Ken.... Are you still posting the results?


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

John Warner said:


> Ken.... Are you still posting the results?


yes, been working out of town all day, just got back to hotel and access to my personal laptop a little while ago


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

No rush Ken, I was just curious since I'd planned on being there this weekend to help out, but things just didn't go my way this time.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

here are first set of results


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

the rest of the results


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

This was a great race! Fred ran a awesome program, no glitches & got us out in good time. Terry & Andrew put together a fun layout, and the track looked spectacular. Loads of fast competetive racing in all heats and mains, with an excellent showing by many locals. It's always nice to see how you stack up against some of the best in the region, and I think GR showed itself well. 

Big thanks to Chuck (my "TQ Buddy"), Terry & Andrew for all the help in 12th...would have liked to see Mike dicing it up in the sedan main (broken sensor wire...), my sedan get figured out a little earlier, and not put myself in the wrong place at the wrong time in my VTA main...

But all things considered, it was a ton 'o fun.

Denney


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

Great race!!!!


----------

